# What's your favourite Disney song?



## Edwolf (Jan 25, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure that everybody has their favourite Disney songs. To get the ball rolling, I have such favourites as _Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah _(from _Song of the South_), _When You Wish Upon A Star _(from _Pinocchio_)_, Hi-Diddle-Dee-Dee _(also from _Pinocchio_), and _Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf?_ (from _The Three Little Pigs_).  
So what's yours?
As a bonus, take a look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pW-2kRCiAnk


----------



## Zenia (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think I could pick a single favorite.

Pocahontas - Colors of the Wind 
Beauty & the Beast - Belles opening song, Gastons song
Little Mermaid - Part of Your World, Poor Unfortunate Souls
Lion King - Be Prepared
Hunchback - Hellfire, Outcasts
Mulan - Reflection, I'll Make a Man Out of You
etc

I love singing to Disney and those are among my many favorites. I remember when I was kid, I always wanted to be able to draw the length of the note Ariel has in the reprise of Part of Your World... my little lungs couldn't do it. The first time I managed it, I was so happy. XD


----------



## veeno (Jan 25, 2012)

When you wish upon a star from pinocchio.

That is a cute show and song.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;vTqIsB98a1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqIsB98a1E[/video]

Be a man, no question about it.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 25, 2012)

Off the top of my head:

Aladdin - Prince Ali

Lion King 2 - My Lullaby
(Oh the battle may be bloody, but that kinda works for me )


----------



## veeno (Jan 25, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Lion King 2 - My Lullaby


Thats a good one too.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh man, Disney songs. So likeable! It's a tough decision, but I think I'll have to stick with the musical numbers from this one. [yt]H2I7rlmefA8[/yt]  :y umad?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 25, 2012)

Although the Jungle Book is not my favorite Disney, I did always like the songs from it. Bear Necessities, I Wanna Be Like You, and We're Your Friends in particular. 

The opening credits song from Lilo and Stitch is another favorite. The Lion King is my favorite Disney, so naturally I like quite a lot of those songs as well out of nostalgia. 

The songs form Hunchback and Prince of Egypt (that is a Disney, isn't it?) strike me as the most impressive and gutsy, particularly Hellfire, although for their religious meanings I can't really say I find them that emotionally appealing. 


Welp, off to youtube to go listen to those songs.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 25, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Prince of Egypt (that is a Disney, isn't it?)


Nope. Dreamworks. It does have amazing songs that I absolutely love though. Especially 'When You Believe'.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 25, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Nope. Dreamworks. It does have amazing songs that I absolutely love though. Especially 'When You Believe'.


Ach, I was not quite sure and too lazy to check.

Turns out I got almost all of the song titles I listed slightly wrong too. Ah ha, oh.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 25, 2012)

Meh, I'm not a fan of singing in movies, the only song I really like is Be Prepared.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 25, 2012)

I have several:
"I'll Make a Man Out Of You" - Mulan
"Beauty and The Beast" - movie of the same name
"Can't Wait To Be King" - The Lion King
"We Are One" and "Upendi" - The Lion King II
Everything from Tarzan, because Phil Collins is a G.

And there was a Beauty and the Beast Christmas movie, there was a song from that one that I've loved since I was a kid.  I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Conker (Jan 25, 2012)

Probably the Kuna Matata song from _Lion King_. Shame the philosophy is some bullshit hippy way to live life :[


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think I can pick one. I like so many of them, actualy I don't think there is one I don't like.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 26, 2012)

Mostly songs I remember a fraction of the lyrics to.
A Whole New Wooooooooorrrrrrllllllld!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2012)

NO ONE'S SLICK AS GASTON
NO ONE'S QUICK AS GASTON
NO ONE CAN SUCK ON A DICK LIKE GASTON~


----------



## veeno (Jan 26, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> NO ONE'S SLICK AS GASTON
> NO ONE'S QUICK AS GASTON
> NO ONE CAN SUCK ON A DICK LIKE GASTON~


Well thats a bit innapropyet dont ya think love?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 26, 2012)

veeno said:


> Well thats a bit innapropyet dont ya think love?


But humorous nonetheless.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;MReV9dkAVhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MReV9dkAVhY[/video]


----------



## veeno (Jan 26, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> [video=youtube;MReV9dkAVhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MReV9dkAVhY[/video]


Tehehe


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 26, 2012)

Now I've just suddenly realised how long It's been since I saw a Disney film, I will soon fix that though.
But my favourite song is Be prepared from The Lion King.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> NO ONE'S SLICK AS GASTON
> NO ONE'S QUICK AS GASTON
> NO ONE CAN SUCK ON A DICK LIKE GASTON~



How can you even _read_ this? There's no bitches!


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 26, 2012)

Be Prepared - The Lion King
My lullaby   -  The Lion King 2
Friends on the Other Side - The Princess and the Frog
Kiss the Girl - The Little Mermaid
Poor Unfortunate Souls - The Little Mermaid


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 26, 2012)

Only song I like is Be Prepared-Lion King.


----------



## Edwolf (Jan 26, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> [video=youtube;MReV9dkAVhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MReV9dkAVhY[/video]



Despite the dark tone, that always makes me laugh!


----------



## indigocoat (Jan 26, 2012)

Out There
Be Our Guest
Be A Man

Really like the vocals from all of The Hunchback of Notre Dame and The Beauty and the Beast, but Out There and Be Our Guest are probably the ones I like most. Be A Man is fun to sing along with, so that gets on the list too.


----------



## Truxi (Jan 26, 2012)

I Can Go the Distance (_Hercules_)
Hawaiian Rollercoaster Ride (_Lilo & Stitch_)
Two Worlds (_Tarzan_)
Circle of Life (_The Lion King_)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 26, 2012)

Brave Little Toaster - Worthless
Lion King - King of Pride Rock
Lion King 2 - He Lives in You
Hunchback of Notre Dame - Hellfire
WallE - Define Dancing


----------



## Lunar (Jan 26, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> NO ONE'S SLICK AS GASTON
> NO ONE'S QUICK AS GASTON
> NO ONE CAN SUCK ON A DICK LIKE GASTON~



YES
FUCKING YES


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;b2zqN2oddu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2zqN2oddu8[/video]

yup


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;YGIoRUlzE2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGIoRUlzE2Q[/video]

Favorite movie, favorite song. <3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 27, 2012)

[yt]NG2zyeVRcbs[/yt]


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]NG2zyeVRcbs[/yt]



stop that >:I


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 27, 2012)

This movie made me not only appreciate disco, but also made me look forward to college:







[video=youtube;WT7Ledwpdw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT7Ledwpdw8[/video]

[video=youtube;pxdglb8NuOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxdglb8NuOc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't keep a good dog down - All dogs go to heaven, hehe


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 29, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Can't keep a good dog down - All dogs go to heaven, hehe


Not a Disney movie. :U


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 29, 2012)

Be Prepared-The Lion King. I don't care for the movie, but I do like that song.
Hellfire-Hunchback.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Jan 29, 2012)

Hellfire - Hunchback of Notre Dame
Poor Unfortunate Souls - Little Mermaid

Not Disney:
Toxic Love - Ferngully


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Feb 5, 2012)

hard to say really. most favorite though is the The Lion King Albums. the Lion king had amazing mastering work done on it too which is very much appreciated to me. they ruined it though in the blu-ray copy and i'm soooo depressed cause the audio on the blu-ray movie version sounds badly compressed with it's dynamics sucked out compared to the original soundtrack that released in 1994.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't remember the plot of the movies, but I love the songs 'Be Prepared', 'My Lullaby', and 'Not One Of Us'.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 24, 2012)

Frollo's little Hellfire sequence.


----------



## JoshPotter52 (Jun 24, 2012)

"This is Halloween" from The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 25, 2012)

Whoa! Hello necroers! Reporting thread...


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2012)

.....
Dead thread is dead.


----------

